# Ostrich in a whisky sauce



## madcitypaul (Apr 4, 2010)

I am a home-brewer in my spare time, and a couple months ago came up with a bitter-sweet porter.  I was trying to come up with a recipe that would really go well with it, and came up with this Ostrich fillet with a Whisky Cream Sauce.  Man!  It was a hit! And it was pretty simple, too.

Ostrich, you know, is a really really lean meat, so you do have to be a little more careful cooking it than a steak, but you can season and cook ostrich like you would a regular beef steak.  

To start, I melted some butter, and cooked a few whole peppercorns until they started to make the butter aromatic. I rubbed the ostrich with salt, garlic, and black pepper...not much, just a  little seasoning.  Then cooked it to medium. in that same pan with the peppered butter. I took out the ostrich, and covered it, and kept it warm, while finishing the sauce.

I took a couple table spoons of whisky, and lit it on fire, until the alcohol had coked off. Then I added just a little honey, and equal parts heavy cream and beef stock. From there, I just simmered until it had cooked down and was thick and creamy.  Then added about a teaspoon of some spicy dijon mustard, and mixed it well. 

And that's it!  so easy, and one of the best sauces that has come out of my kitchen!


----------

